# What do you shoot? and what do you shoot it with?



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Glad to see this forum established.

I was wondering what does everyone else enjoy photographing: people? your children? sporting events? macros? outdoor landscapes? fishing photographs? wildlife? or just anything/everything?

Also what camera(s) do you shoot with?

As for me, when I can choose what to photograph, I enjoy outdoor landscapes/bayscapes and wildlife photography. I'm starting to find enjoyment in people portraits now, but I don't enjoy it as much as landscapes/wildlife. I am usually impressed with macro photography and that is one of my next topics to become familair with.

I learned photography about 3 years ago. I started out with a sony F707 (5MP, 10x zoom). Somehow I got hooked on photography and didnt even know it and now I am taking the next step with a DSLR (20D).

What are your camera interests?

Here is a recent photo from a wedding that I shot.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

I'm currently shooting with a digital SLR Canon 10D with the following lenses in rough order of use: Canon 28-135, Sigma 15-30, Sigma 50-500 "Bigma", and Canon 50, 1.8. The switch to SLR made all the difference to me because of the instant shutter response which is so imporant on any action shot, and because of the great flexibility with the lenses. I also love the higher resolution that allows a lot of cropping while maintaining great clarity in the final product.

Principal interests are fishing shots, family, nature, landscapes, or anything else of interest. Here are a couple of my favorite more recent ones:

Sunset at Islamorada:









Happiness is a big Jack:









Red Nose:









And my personal favorite, my son and I on Dawn Patrol:









Hope you like them. Lots more to come in '05!

Bruce


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Bruce,
seeing your shots and others is like playing a sport against someone who is a little better than you are. It inspires to be creative, to think out of the box and improve.

I started out with a Honeywell Pentax Spotmatic long time ago. Just recently went digital with a Nikon Coolpix 3100 and later a Coolpix 8700. Unfortunately, the 8700 was stolen while I was fishing. Not in a big hurry to replace it just yet. Interested in seeing all the posts and the pics that were captured which may give me an idea what to purchase next. 

It will be digital however.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

*Give me nature and a telephoto ...*

Similar to galbayfisher, I started with an Asahi Pentax Spotmatic (still have it in the closet with extra lenses, filters, etc.). Was really interested in photography for awhile back in early 70's. As with everything, interest change ... and 35mm development can get expensive if you shoot a lot. 

Finally went the digital route this year and got a Sony Powershot A80. The A80's good but I need (want) a larger telephoto. Favorite subjects include landscapes, wildlife and anything unusual or water/weather related. Love seeing really good pics and photographs other TTMBers take.

Here's one of my first attempts at macro ... Pam's water lily blooming last March.
Bob


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

I am currently using a Olympus C-3040 Digital camera. I have had various other cameras, digital and film. I really like the digital as it allows me to shoot a lot and edit extensively. I am just playing around, no training, pure novice, however, hope to take a few photography courses some day....or learn what I can on this site.

The picture is one of my three lovely grandchildren and my brothers dog.

Great idea on the post...just as I am learning boating / fishing reading the forums...now photography...2cool!!


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

*I use several*

For personal use I have a Nikon N5005 35mm. In my capacity as Jersey Village Fire Dept Public Information Office & Photographer I use a city owned Nikon N65QD 35mm plus a Hi8 digital cam and my personal digital Sony Mavica FD85 (old clunker but it works). Here's 2 digital shots. I shoot a lot of low light action shots of fires and the after effects of major accidents.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Reel-tor:

I have played around with my digital in low light situations, usually getting rather blurry pictures. Do you shoot yours handheld or with a tripod or other means to stabilize the shot?


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Reel Tor,

your low lite shots look pretty crisp. How high is your ISO rating on your camera?


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*After all these years, I'm still an amateur*

I started in the mid 70's with a Canon FTB. Later upgraded to a Canon A-1. I finally sold it last year! It was a good one. I'm currently using an Olympus C-740. I like it but I'd sure like to have a digital SLR.

I like all facets of photography, shooting, developing and printing my own film. But that was a long time ago and about the same time I discovered I'm partially color blind. OUCH! Sometimes it really is difficult for me to get the colors just right. 

I'm still learning how to use all the features of my camera (even after a year). I did learn that I can't hand hold it when zoomed all the way (30X). It made for a shaky moon shot! 

Here are a couple of examples of my closeup photography:

1) Bluebonnets (Brenham)
2) Computer Bug Terminator


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*And some landscape shots*

1) Bluebonnets (Brenham)
2) Waterfall at the Hillcountry Resort (San Antonio)


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

*Fireworks*

A few shots from New Year's Eve - 2003.
Mike


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

*Answers to questions*

Seawings: I shoot handheld. I've been able to get some remarkable photos doing it that way. I've had this camera for about 3-4 years and it is literally beat up (has marks and dents all over). I had to replace the floppy drive due to failure and debated on just buying another camera but I like it so much I kept it. I guess I've just gotten use to it.

galbayfisher: I really don't know the ISO rating on this camera. I looked in the instruction book and can't find that data. I've searched the camera program and cannot find where it can be changed so I simply don't know. I have discovered that whatever it is, it works very well in low light. In fact, I often will get better pics by NOT using flash when out on the street. Some photos get pretty grainy but I still get some fairly awesome images of the subject matter. I'll attach a couple more to illustrate.

MT Stringer: those are awesome fireworks shoots. I love that bluebonnet shot.


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Night Shots:*

Reel-tor:

The reason I asked about hand held or tripod was because my night shots seem to be blurry....shaky old man probably. Anyway, here's an example of one of my granddaughters I took over Thanksgiving. The camera is capable of really low light situations, however, it appears that the shutter speed is so slow that ANY movement causes blurry shots. I shot a bunch of the kids around the fire pit roasting marshmellow and all are slightly out of focus. The best thing about digital is it doesn't cost anything to experiment.

galbayfisher asked about ISO settings...my digital has a menu function that will allow me to set all the parameters, just like my 35mm, however, I find it too slow to open the menu, search and set the functions so I just point and shot, then edit (crop, lighten, darken etc., it won't take out the out of focus).

Still a lot of fun and I look forward to others posting and comments about how they achieved the shot...in my case it's...I saw, I shot, I saved.


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Seawings,

sometimes you can't get around the ole tripod. If you don't have a cable release, use your timer to get your shot. 

I was asking about the ISO because I know some cameras are as fast as an ISO of 1600. That setting probably would have taken this shot with minimum blur. Great shot otherwise.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

*Set @ highest ASA available*

Seawings: I would suggest that you set your camera at the highest ASA setting it allows and just shoot. As you say, you can do final adjustment with photo software but that software cannot take out the "shake". Some of that "shake" also comes from a slow tripping shutter which is common on digital camera (except the expensive ones!). i.e. you press the shutter button and it trips the shutter after a bit rather than immediately like with a 35mm SLR.

I've been looking for another digital camera (reasonably priced, i.e. under $500) and what I'm finding is that they max out at ASA 400. With my 35mm camera I shoot ASA 800 exclusively so I'm trying to find a cheaper digital with a fast lense (under 2.8) and ASA 800 capable. So far, can't find it.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Even with a tripod and/or high ISO setting, cameras often have a hard time auto-focusing in dim light. Some cameras are better than others, of course, but use manual focus if you can in these situations and that should help too.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*new member*

Hello all,

Just joined and was glad to see a photography section! I am into all sorts of photography, but truly love outdoors stuff. I never go hunting or fishing without my camera bag. I am currently shooting a Nikon D100 and plan to replace that with a D2X this spring or summer. Typically in outdoor situations, I am either shooting with a 18-70mm f3.5-4.5 AFS or a 70-200mm f2.8VR AFS. I am looking at investing in some longer glass (500 f4 or 600f4), but can't justify the expense just yet. I have a TC-20E doubler that I put on the 70-200 and that gives me a 600 f4 (on the digital body) and that is working pretty good for now. I'll try to post some photos for ya'll later. Thanks again for providing Texas outdoor photo nuts a place to swap ideas and pics!


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

*here's a few*

Here's a few from the deer lease, fishing trips, and Victoria, TX 4th of July fireworks from last summer. Enjoy!


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Welcome to the board and thanks for sharing some of your pics with us. I like the fireworks.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Here is one of my favorites from Raton.
The target is at 1000yrds.
http://www.uberstorage.com/tex/public/raton/Bullseye.jpg
I took it with my sony digital Mavica FD-95..
And here are a couple of others.
http://www.uberstorage.com/tex/public/raton/hill.JPG
http://www.uberstorage.com/tex/public/raton/moon.JPG
--Hop


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

Did you digitally put that moon in there? either way, awesome pic.


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

Nope that's the way it looked. Raton New Mexico was awesome, I had a hard time getting my camera to take that pic in low light.
--Hop


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Reel-tor said:


> For personal use I have a Nikon N5005 35mm. In my capacity as Jersey Village Fire Dept Public Information Office & Photographer I use a city owned Nikon N65QD 35mm plus a Hi8 digital cam and my personal digital Sony Mavica FD85 (old clunker but it works). Here's 2 digital shots. I shoot a lot of low light action shots of fires and the after effects of major accidents.


I work at a storage lot and I have a bunch of pics of wrecked cars if you would like to see them let me know I'll post them. They really aren't that good of pics I am no where near as good as some of the people on this board but I guess they are alright, anyways let me know.
Billy


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

OK, yall have inspired me. I need to start taking photos again. Photography was my second major hobby (fishing being first) when I got a Canon ae-1 for my 12th b-day. Has since been a passion of mine. Was shooting a canon ae-1 program until a couple years ago when it went out of service. Now all I have is a cheaper Canon t-50 that someone gave me. They gave me the body only and I kept my lenses. Used it once last year in my boat taking pics of my kids on a slow day. They are my favorite subjects to shoot. The camera isnt fancy, but it gets the job done.


----------

